# Petit Le Mans Chassis Numbers & Video?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Can anyone confirm how many tubs/chassis Audi used during the 2010 Petit Le Mans week? Some news reports say car 7 had the tub replaced only once on Friday after Tom’s off during testing on Saturday and and after Capello’s incident on the grass on Friday practice. Other news reports say that the tub was replaced after each incident, after Toms one and after Capello’s. An interview published on the internet with Dr Ullrich also suggested the later. He said they brought two full cars and two spare chassis. Anyone know the truth behind this and what the chassis numbers were of the four cars present and when they were used during the week? I know #202 and #203 were there, was in an Audi press Release. My best guess would be that the two spare cars would be either chassis #201, 205 or 206 (if the last two exist, I am not sure) I doubt they would have taken #204 along, as its probably retired to the museum after it won Le Mans this year.

Also does anyone have / know of where one can get video footage of Capellos off on Friday practice before qualifying?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The #7 Audi was 204 in the race, the #9 was 203 all week.

As for the damage to the cars, the cars looked similar to what Lotterer's did after it was forced on the curb during the race (there are some photos of that car in the PLM gallery). Only difference is that when Andre went off, he was going slow enough that the front diffuser didn't break a suspension mount like it did on TK and Dindo. Audi before Le Mans (or perhaps before Spa) switched to a aluminum diffuser due to problems with the original carbon molds. Aluminum is heavier (though not by much), and denser (by a lot!) than the original foam and kevlar stuffed diffusers.

That's why so much damage was done in what normally would've been minor offs.

I think that if Audi goes with the Bentley Speed 8 type front ends for the R18, they'll probably be similar to the Bentley, the R10 or the 908 (or at an outside chance, like the Acura ARX-02, which aside from a narrower, pointy nose, was similar to the 2010 R15), but with the power reductions for next year, those front ends might be too draggy for an LMP1 car.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

thank you very much, do you know if they only did one tub change on #7 or two? some news reports says the tub was change on saturday night, after Tom's off and on friday morning after Capello's off.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I Found footage of the Capello Friday off: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQB5jiy5WdI 

Also here is: 

Footage of the Lotterer off on Saturday: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsGxbAkcBMA 

And PHoto shots of the Kristensen off during Testing days (The first Saturday) 

http://photos.speedtv.com/gallery/1285555148038


----------

